

Ask HN: What not-programming-related YouTube channels are you watching? - rayalez


======
coralreef
[https://www.youtube.com/user/React](https://www.youtube.com/user/React)

They give kids, teenagers and elders things to see how they react. Oculus
Rift, old NES, computers, cameras. Pretty entertaining.

